

Mom, Dad, This Playground’s for You  - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/01/nyregion/new-york-introduces-its-first-adult-playground.html?pagewanted=all&src=ISMR_AP_LO_MST_FB

======
Hominem
For years I have seen Joggers stop, duck in to kids playgrounds and use the
playground equipment to do various excercises. The fears could have been
unwarranted but no doubt this made parents wary. I was going to joke that we
already had fitness trails in the form or long avenues choked with cars, bikes
and pedestrians to dodge but I guess giving adults some equipment to use while
keeping parents happy is a good development. Wish they had swings and slides
though.

------
anothermachine
There were no fitness trails in NYC before this? Wow, the City really does
have no conception of the rest of the world.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fitness_trail#United_States_of...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fitness_trail#United_States_of_America)

~~~
jmduke
Yeah, NYC's so out of touch!

/s

